# ملف خطير جدا هتلاقى فيه رد على سؤالك لمتطلبات NFPA لل smoke management لكل مبنى حسب نشاط المبنى



## م محمد المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عندى مبنى سكنى ارتفاعه X ومساحته Y هل محتاج اركب مروحه ضغط على السلم تشتغل فى حاله الحريق ؟؟؟؟؟

إيه متطلبات NFPA لغرفه المولد وغرفه طلمبات الحريق ؟؟؟؟

ازاى احسب الفلو ل lobby pressurization fan ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل الاسئله اللى فوق واى سؤال خاص بمتطلبات التهويه فى حاله الحريق هتلاقيه فى الملف المرفق.

الملـــــــــــــــــف غايه فى الاهميه للى بيعمل فى قطر.

أســــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء بالذريه الصالحــــــــــــه.
:8::8::8::8:


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة 
ملف مميز
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على الملف المميز وجزاكم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## Nile Man (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (10 سبتمبر 2014)

وجزاكم جميعا كل الخير وغفرلنا ولكم


----------



## AHMADBHIT (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ramyacademy (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اللهم ارزق عبدك ​​م محمد المصرى ذرية صالحة تقر بها عينه


----------



## eng.tamermosa (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوور يا هندسة


----------



## hatem elsaka (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و رزقك الذرية الصالحة
و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## محسن فضل (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

